# Dual Purpose Sex-Links



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So this was my first experiment with sex-links... Most red sex links are on the small side, as they're usually for layers, but I wanted something with robust roosters I wouldn't have to waste.

Took a lot of reading... but I found out I could indeed cross my cull Silver Gray Dorking hens with my enormous heritage Rhode Island Red rooster. The chicks come out very obvious - the boys are blonde, the girls are red. I forgot to take day old photos but here are week old and two month old photos. The roosters are HUGE, bigger than the pure bred Dorking boys I am growing out as well - not as much breast meat as the pure Dorkings but still more than most heritage breeds. I am impressed and think I will keep doing this. People like getting guaranteed pullets and large breeds are favored for our harsh New England winters!




























And as adults... the hens seem to be dark red, not quite mahogany but dark none the less, with brown smudging around the wings. The males remind me of Columbian patterns...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice. Pretty birds!


----------

